# Vet thinks pelvic osteocarcoma



## sadiedog (Aug 20, 2013)

Help Our vet thinks our beautiful 4 yr old girl has a pelvic osteoscaroma (inoperable) She said she is 60-70% sure based on her hip X-ray.

Seeing Orthopedic surgeon day after tomorrow (soonest we could get in for a second opinion.) And probable more X-rays and mri.

Need your advice and prayers. Vet said life expectancy 2-6 months. Beyond devastated. We have 3 young kids. I am so scared and sad.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. No words of wisdom other than advocate for the best pain control possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*



sadiedog said:


> Help Our vet thinks our beautiful 4 yr old girl has a pelvic osteoscaroma (inoperable) She said she is 60-70% sure based on her hip X-ray.
> 
> Seeing Orthopedic surgeon day after tomorrow (soonest we could get in for a second opinion.) And probable more X-rays and mri.
> 
> Need your advice and prayers. Vet said life expectancy 2-6 months. Beyond devastated. We have 3 young kids. I am so scared and sad.


I have absolutely no knowledge here, but maybe there is something on internet. Being optimistic, there is still 30-40% chance that it's not that. I would try to take one day at a time, talk to the surgeon and do more tests. I will be praying for you and your girl!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent. I don't know anything about this.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh no - so sorry. Hopefully the ortho will have better news.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry just stay positive. Sometimes they think it is something and when a specialist looks it isn't what they thought. Keep us updated.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Never have seen it in the pelvis..i suppose it could happen...it is bone. But hoping maybe it's hip dysplasia instead. Not that it is all that great either to have but outcome would be better. Hope your second opinion with the specialist goes good. Prayers coming your way for good news!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I can't begin to I aging how hard this must be for you. Prayers and healing thoughts se t your way.


----------

